# Feeding time at the Aquarium



## Sandsifter (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok we all have those special fish we want to make sure get plenty of food. But sometimes it seems that certain ones get short changed. In my tank i have a dragonet. He lives on the the sand bottom, climbs rocks, but doesn't swim in the water column itself. He has a diet of copepods frozen brine shimp and glass worm (OK everyone in the tank does and they love it). So to make sure he gets enough to eat, I use an oversize eyedropper (it extends to 3ft) which enables me to place food in his area while the others are eating. 


Works just great.


----------

